# Gute Händler in der Nähe?



## PFox (23. April 2012)

Guten Abend,
wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich gute Händler in der Nähe Koblenz und Umgebung. Oder so Ausverkäufe? ;D

Vielen Dank!


----------



## miyata (24. April 2012)

Da jeder unter einem guten Händler etwas anderes versteht, sollte die Frage etwas präziser formuliert werden. Worauf wird besonders wert gelegt?
Guter Händler weil billig, wegen guter Beratung oder Werkstatt. Das eine schließt in vielen Fällen das anderes aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (24. April 2012)

Ja. Da schließe ich mich an. Suche nen Händler der überwiegen DH/FR Räder zusammenbaut. Marke bevorzugt Specialized, da ich mir ein Status aufbauen möchte, bin aber auch gern bereit was neues zu probieren. Hätte gern einen Händler mit Beratung und Werkstatt etc, der einem nicht die Knete aus der tasche zieht wie mein letzter..
Cheers!


----------



## PFox (24. April 2012)

Mag mir so ne Art Freeride-Hardtail aufbauen. Brauche dafür evtl. was Beratung und am liebsten günstige Teile. Zusammenbauen mag ich das selber.
An eine bestimmte Marke denke ich jetzt nicht, bin da relativ weltoffen ;D


----------



## Warpspinne (24. April 2012)

Also FR-hardtail. Wenn du was wirklich gutes willst nimmste das hier : http://www.zonenschein.de/leonardo-dh-race.html


----------



## Warpspinne (24. April 2012)

Jemand mim Zangmeister in Koblenz erfahrungen? Die haben ja auch Specialized im Sortiment.


----------



## karmakiller (24. April 2012)

Laufrad in Lahnstein hat auch Specialized


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2012)

PFox schrieb:


> Mag mir so ne Art Freeride-Hardtail aufbauen. Brauche dafür evtl. was Beratung und am liebsten günstige Teile. Zusammenbauen mag ich das selber.
> An eine bestimmte Marke denke ich jetzt nicht, bin da relativ weltoffen ;D



Ich glaube, bei so einem speziellem Bike wirst du beim Händler weniger gut beraten. Ist eher ein nicht so gefragtes Produkt. Ich habe aber hier im Forum schon so einige FR-HT`s gesehen. Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung wirst du HIER bestimmt bekommen. 
Teile bekommst du generell günstiger im Netz, als bei einem Händler. Zumal du dann auch ein Neukunde und kein Stammkunde wärst. 
Und wenn du es eh selbst aufbauen willst, dann wird der Händler auch nicht sehr erfreut sein, wenn du nur Teile willst und dann wieder abhaust.

Oder du nimmst ein Komplett-Bike und lässt es dir nach deinen Wünschen ändern/anpassen. Nur ist die Auswahl solcher Bikes auch nicht grad groß, bzw. nur die wenigsten Händler haben sowas im Laden stehen.

@ Warpspinne:
Specialized gibt es auch hier in der Eifel bei Bikesport Clemens in Birresborn oder bei Breuer`s Radshop in Adenau. 
Aber ein Staus wirst du da auch nicht finden. DH und FR ist nicht so gefragt. So teure bzw. weniger gefragte Bikes stellen sich die Händler nicht gerne in den Shop. Gute Beratung und Bestellung ist aber bei beiden möglich. Kenne beide Besitzer.


----------



## Hanniball84 (25. April 2012)

http://www.bockshop.com/

da hab ich mein Stumpjumper gekauft bin gut beraten worden und die 
preise in der werkstatt sind auch in ordnung!


----------



## StephanM (27. April 2012)

Was ist den mi'm Gottlieb in Koblenz?

http://www.gottlieb-bikes.de/

Die Zeiten von kleinen feinen Rad-Dealern sind nun leider fast vorbei. Wurde alls von so riesengroßen Hallen verdrängt. Und im Netz kriegst Du den Kram ja nun auch relativ günstig, wenn Du eh selbst schrauben willst.

Gibt's nicht was in Boppard? - Da is ja auch der Bikepark, das täte sich ja nun mal anbieten...


----------



## p3Rp (24. Mai 2012)

http://www.cannondalestore.de/2009/home/index_shop.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (31. Mai 2012)

Baue mir auch grad ein Rad auf. 

Was Werkstattpreise angeht würde ich den Stadler empfehlen.
Hab gestern bei XXL und Stadler wegen Steuersatz einpressen und Gabeleinbau gefragt. Fahrrad XXL: Um die 50  (Konnte er mir nicht genau sagen) Stadler: 29,95  Fixpreis. Ursprünglich wollte ich das selbst machen - Aber für 30,-  bekomm ich das Werkzeug nicht gekauft.

Den Rest solltest du selbst hinbekommen.

Ansonsten hab ich gutes vom Gottlieb gehört wenn du da ne Komplettberatung brauchst!

Gruß


----------



## TORSO73 (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn du bis in den Westerwald willst ist da einmal der Bockshop in Bad Marienberg ,  und Ebner heißt der meine ich, in der Renneroder Ecke , da hört man auch gutes von ....
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Muffeljupp (5. Juni 2012)

Als treuer Canyon Kunde ist es natürlich praktisch, wenn man so ein Unternehmen vor der Tür hat. Vom Service wurde ich aber bei einer Wartung schwer enttäuscht und die Reklamation vermittelte nicht unbedingt einsehen...sehr schade, ich unterstütze gerne Firmen in der Nähe. Poisen kenne ich zwar nicht finde ich auch eine Alternative.

Zur Zeit fühle ich mich bei unserem Partner : Schaltwerk in Cochem (Hauptsächlich Rotwild & Ghost) gut aufgehoben (siehe Signatur). Hier ist die Beratung natürlich Hersteller unabhängiger.


----------



## dancing Queen (11. Juni 2012)

bikestore in Treis-Karden ist ein super Shop! Der Typ hat echt Plan. Fähige Werkstatt, gute Preise, gewissenhafte Beratung. Ersatzteile meistens auf Lager.


----------



## rest0ck (28. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Regenhardt und ProBike? Bezüglich Werkstatt, Beratung und Preisen.


----------



## Highme (29. Juni 2012)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Regenhardt, hab mir grad ein Müsing Hardtail von denen "bauen" lassen. Gute Beratung, immer ein offenes Ohr trotz ständigem Stress und Hektik der da meistens herrscht. Ständig sind 3-4 Mechaniker und der Boss am schrauben, beraten, telefonieren... und trotzdem muss man nie lange warten. Warten und reparieren alle Marken, hab auch schon jede Menge Canyons dort gesehen z.B. Fühle mich dort sehr gut aufgehoben und hatte bisher noch nicht das Gefühl zuviel für etwas bezahlt zu haben oder was ähnliches in der Richtung, im Gegenteil, manchmal wird sogar (begründet) von was abgeraten obwohl man davon ausgehen kann das ihnen dadurch auch Verdienst durch die Lappen geht. Der ganze Laden hat etwas von "Hinterhofwerkstadt" (was es ja auch ist), aber das meine ich gar nicht abwertend sondern positiv. Schickes Ambiente ist anderes, aber die Leute die sowas wollen, für die gibt es ja die Discounter-Tempel. Mir ist der Ölgeruch, Arbeitsschmutz und verschwitzte Mechaniker lieber, da kann man nämlich "Arbeit" noch richtig erleben. Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kann ich Regenhardt empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

